# Spaff's Frog Thread



## Spaff

I borrowed my dad's camera to take some better pictures of my frogs. Most weren't cooperating today, so I'll post more as I can

Ameerega altamazonica 'Sisa'










Dendrobates leucomelas










and he's gone!










Epipedobates tricolor 'Moraspungo-ABG'










Some Hyloxalus azureiventris in the grow out



















and finally, Pleurothallis tribuloides blooming in the plant tank


----------



## Spaff

Orange sirensis...it's a small miracle that I got a picture of these










Poor picture of an El Dorado...these are super old except when the camera comes out










Male Cristobal belly










More leucs


















Sinningia sp. Rio das Pedras and a cool liverwort spp.


----------



## Spaff

The evolution of a tank...

December 2012










May 2013


























Moss and Selaginella!


----------



## tinkgirl77

Beautiful!

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Spaff said:


>


Hey Zach, what's the plant at the bottom of this photo with the bullate leaves?


----------



## TheCoop

Ill send ya a box and you sir can ship me that tank lol.. Looks absolutely beautiful, great job!


----------



## goof901

Bunsincunsin said:


> Hey Zach, what's the plant at the bottom of this photo with the bullate leaves?


I'm gonna take a guess, I'd say either Peperomia Grandifolia or Clidemia Hirta, but since its leaves are not fuzzy, I'm going to go with Pep. Grandifolia


----------



## Spaff

Thanks all! It really just takes a bit of time and practice building tanks. My tanks are nowhere near as nice as some I've seen, but you don't build a great tank on your first try. It takes a lot of practice getting to know how your plants will grow



Bunsincunsin said:


> Hey Zach, what's the plant at the bottom of this photo with the bullate leaves?


Shaun, it's Pilea grandifolia. I can root you a cutting if you want!


----------



## goof901

Spaff said:


> Thanks all! It really just takes a bit of time and practice building tanks. My tanks are nowhere near as nice as some I've seen, but you don't build a great tank on your first try. It takes a lot of practice getting to know how your plants will grow
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun, it's Pilea grandifolia. I can root you a cutting if you want!


Aw poo, misremembered the first part, knew it was grandifolia, just mixed up the species name... Still a great looking plant(and tank) regardless!


----------



## Spaff

Female?


----------



## Spaff




----------



## Spaff

Oops..wrong place. Mods please remove!


----------



## GP dynamite

They are all lovely frogs spaff. Ty for sharing.


----------



## Gnarly

Great thread and pictures and tanks and frogs  

Thanks for sharing Zach.


----------



## tortoisekeeper

What kind are these?




Spaff said:


>


----------



## Spaff

Betty, they're Ranitomeya benedicta. Unfortunately, I think I have a 0.4...


----------



## Spaff




----------



## Spaff




----------



## tinkgirl77

Oh my goodness, how beautiful!

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## TheCoon

Pretty Sips Zach!


----------



## whitethumb

great pics... i have 4 bennies too, i just hope i dont end up with 4 females or 4 males. i also read that they're pretty easy to tell females apart from males. the females are noticeablly larger than males. how old are they


----------



## Spaff




----------



## Spaff

Mine are all pretty much the same size, but I should have a male in the morning! They were supposed to be adult when I got them, and I've had them for an additional 7 or 8 months. 



whitethumb said:


> great pics... i have 4 bennies too, i just hope i dont end up with 4 females or 4 males. i also read that they're pretty easy to tell females apart from males. the females are noticeablly larger than males. how old are they


----------



## Spaff

I just found a mega-clutch from my altamazonica. I don't know what I'm going to do with all those little brown frogs!


----------



## Dendroguy

Nice histos spaff . I'll take some LBF's!

D


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Dendroguy said:


> Nice histos spaff . I'll take some LBF's!
> 
> D


Lol...me too!
Congrats!!


----------



## Spaff

Clutch watch...

A. altamazonica










H. azureiventris...ugh these are like the Energizer bunnies. I haven't misted in about a month, but they keep going and going










I figured I should start sharing my plants here too...

Stanhopea tigrina


----------



## rigel10

What is "LBF's"? (I apologise for my ignorance.)


----------



## jacobi

rigel10 said:


> What is "LBF's"? (I apologise for my ignorance.)


Little Brown Frogs


----------



## rigel10

Thank you very much! I also love these LBF.


----------



## Spaff

Walked in the room this morning to one of my Green Sips pigging out on springs in his "banana bowl".


----------



## tinkgirl77

He's so gorgeous.

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## Spaff

Another picture of the Sips. I finally got one of the smaller frog. It is much bluer than then older two.










Male Cristobal










Finally, I found a box on my front porch yesterday morning. I took it inside and opened it up to these!!


----------



## Spaff

Male A. altamazonica transporting...










Male H. azureiventris picking up tads...


----------



## Spaff

A few more...

Decent benedicta pictures 






















A sip froglet 








And my female orange sirensis


----------



## oldlady25715

Really nice collection. Especially while keeping up with college. Thanks for sharing and get those females a male!


----------



## Spaff

Thanks Aaron! Some weeks it's pretty difficult to keep up with it all, especially when I have a lot of field or lab work. Thankfully, I'm on a college sleep schedule because I'm often awake doing something roughly from 7AM to 2AM.

I'm still working on finding the girls a male. Hopefully, when I move back to school and it cools off a bit, I'll pick one up.


----------



## imbastos

great collection you have going on there! thanks for sharing


----------



## Spaff

Found this sliding down the door of my retic tank. Maybe that's why I hear constant calling but no eggs/tads yet. It must have been like Jabba the Hut or Slugzilla from the frogs' perspective.


----------



## Trickishleaf

That thing is like 4x the size of a retic!


----------



## pdfCrazy

Thats a banana slug. Very common in greenhouses. And thats a relatively small one. Where theres one....theres more.


----------



## Spaff

pdfCrazy said:


> Thats a banana slug. Very common in greenhouses. And thats a relatively small one. Where theres one....theres more.


I think it's Limax flavus, the spotted garden slug. Apparently, they can grow to 5 inches long.


----------



## Spaff

My orchid/grow tank

Left










Right


----------



## Spaff

Walked into my room after class today to see my male retic calling and two presumed females duking it out in a film can. One went straight to the penalty box...Hopefully all that activity means eggs will come shortly!


----------



## Dendroguy

Nice 'Chids. Love the Retics too.

D


----------



## Spaff

Took some more pictures after dark tonight...


----------



## FroggyKnight

beautiful frogs, I love 'em all


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice plants in there! Do you have any specimen shots around for your orchids? I'm interested in seeing better views to show growth habit and size and so on. It seems like everybody just takes pictures of their flowers.



Spaff said:


>


----------



## Spaff

hydrophyte said:


> Nice plants in there! Do you have any specimen shots around for your orchids? I'm interested in seeing better views to show growth habit and size and so on. It seems like everybody just takes pictures of their flowers.


I can take some this weekend. Do you want to see any in particular?


----------



## Kas

Beautiful pics/beautiful plants/beautiful frogs! Bet that camera could capture some really nice close-ups of the frogs


----------



## rigel10

Could you post some FTS pics?


----------



## hydrophyte

Spaff said:


> I can take some this weekend. Do you want to see any in particular?


I just wondered if you had any pictures handy. It looks like you have some nice pleurothallids in there. I am interested in seeing better shots to show orchid growth habits and sizes. I should start a thread for this.


----------



## EverettC

I'm realizing I should have tried to get some orchids from you when I sent over that benedicta . Great tank! Glad to see he's in such an awesome spot


----------



## Spaff

EverettC said:


> I'm realizing I should have tried to get some orchids from you when I sent over that benedicta . Great tank! Glad to see he's in such an awesome spot


Orchids are the reason I even found out about keeping frogs  Let me know when you want some and what you're looking for. I might be able to round some up for you. 

Here are some pictures of various plants that are viv suitable with air circulation. 

Pleurothallis dodsonii










This species is pretty variable in its leaf "bumps". Mine has a good number of them and has a pretty nice red color.










Next up is a species commonly mis-IDed as Plths. dodsonii...it's actually Plths. recurva. Originally through Andy's, but I got it from a friend. 










These two are nice because they have a creeping shingler growth pattern. Their flowers aren't much, but the leaf texture and coloration add a nice touch. 

Mediocalcar decoratum...the perfect orchid for Halloween. The flowers look like tiny candy canes. Many will say this isn't viv suitable because of its supposed need for cool growing temps. I'm growing it in my orchid tank in LA where summer highs reach into the high 80s-90s and winter lows only reach the low 60s. The only downside to this in vivs is that it isn't Neotropical. 










Zootrophion serpentium...this species grows like mad for me, and I've sent out a bunch of cuttings. I've never seen flowers, but I believe that is due to me cutting it a bit too often. This one also doesn't like to stay overly wet. It is located directly in front of the fan, so it dries quickly. 










Another from a friend...Plths. tribuloides. This species forms nice tufts of foliage with mini orange lobster claw flowers. The root tips are a nice orange color as well.










Bulbophyllum longicaudatum...This is a really awesome mini species from PNG. I think I have flower photos in the "What have you got blooming?" thread if you're interested.


----------



## Spaff

Plths. tricarinata...This species is a bit bigger and a relatively new addition for me. I've never seen mine bloom. It's about time to thin the moss on its mount too. 









Restrepia sp. I don't remember what this one is. It's almost constantly in bloom with one or two flowers. Seems like a pretty easy grower.










Scaphosepalum merinoi...This was an experimental Ecuagenera purchase. It's supposed to be I-C, but I've found most Scaphs. can adapt well to my conditions. It's one of my favorite species within the genus.










Phymatidium tillandsioides...This is a really nice species that isn't all that easy to find. With age, it forms dense clumps of foliage with sprays of many, tiny white flowers. This one would be iffy in a viv. It like to dry very quickly. Named after the Tillandsias its growth mimics. 










Trichosalpinx sp. This is another I received recently from a friend. It's a little on the large side, but the growth habit and leaf color are pretty awesome. Flowers are produced under the leaves. 










Bulbophyllum microrhombos...another relatively rare PNG species. This one is another that is very often in bloom. The only downside is that blooms only open in the morning, likely a pollinator selection mechanism.










Bulbophyllum inclinatum...I've only seen this species for sale once, and at the time, mine was labelled B. sp. PNG...I've only recently ID'ed it and realize the flowers are absolutely tiny (so is the plant) and produced just barely above the pseudobulbs. Mine has never bloomed for me that I've noticed, but I could easily have missed many bloomings.










I'll work on getting some tank pictures up in the next couple days.


----------



## dendrothusiast

I'm sure that Trichosalpinx is T. memor. It's really neat and one of my favorites from that genus.


----------



## Spaff

dendrothusiast said:


> I'm sure that Trichosalpinx is T. memor. It's really neat and one of my favorites from that genus.


Thanks Arman! The Andy's tag says Trich. sp. Peru (I think), so I was just going off of that when I posted.


----------



## Spaff

An update on the Trichosalpinx...nearly every leaf is in bloom


----------



## Spaff

Some offspring (or soon to be)...


----------



## oldlady25715

Hooray! Frogs pics on a frog thread. Nothing cuter than little baby pums clumsily emerging from their broms. What locales are they?


----------



## Spaff

Aaron, those pictures are of the same froglet. I have another in the neighboring brom axil. They are '08 SNDF Cristobals.


----------



## Spaff

Guess the species/morph!


----------



## randommind

Spaff said:


> Guess the species/morph!


That my friend appears to be an O. sylvaticus "bilsa"

...A.K.A the #1 frog on my "most wanted list" 

Congratulations on the new addition and I hope your able to pair it up down the road.


----------



## Spaff

randommind said:


> That my friend appears to be an O. sylvaticus "bilsa"
> 
> ...A.K.A the #1 frog on my "most wanted list"
> 
> Congratulations on the new addition and I hope your able to pair it up down the road.


Doesn't he look like one? This is actually a male BriBri "Puerto Viejo"...but easily one of the nicest looking specimens I've seen of that locale. He hasn't stopped calling in two days!


----------



## randommind

Definitely had me fooled, I would have guessed young bilsa all day long...


----------



## Spaff

Think of him as Bilsa on a budget 

Maybe one day when I have space and don't have to move my tanks as often as I do now, I'll pick up the real things. Until then, at least I have this guy to enjoy!


----------



## Spaff

Blooming in the orchid tank...

Lepanthes telipogoniflora first bloom seedling










That's a 1" pot for scale










Masdevallia aurea, how I'm growing this species in hot south Louisiana is beyond me (and that's the reason the plant in the background looks so ugly)



















And because this is a frog thread, one of my R. reticulata adults


----------



## FroggyKnight

That retic is gorgeous!

....I need more frogs...


----------



## tortoisekeeper

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Kas

WOW That reticulata is so beautiful!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Awesome photos man.


----------



## Dlanigan

Spaff said:


>


This is awesome..


----------



## Spaff

D. tinc "Green Sip"



















D. leuc "Vintage Line" (80s import; Green"ish" foot)










R. benedicta traversing the Begonia jungle










Developing R. reticulata eggs


----------



## Spaff

A. bassleri Sisa tank










Begonia sp. ABG doing well in the histo viv










More foliage in the histo viv










Selaginella erythropus










Begonia crispula offset I'm trying in viv...doing well so far!










Bonnie's Peruvian Pep. 










Moss...


----------



## Gamble

Spaff said:


> Thanks all! It really just takes a bit of time and practice building tanks. My tanks are nowhere near as nice as some I've seen, but you don't build a great tank on your first try. It takes a lot of practice getting to know how your plants will grow
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun, it's Pilea grandifolia. I can root you a cutting if you want!


Some of us (like me) don't build great tanks even after the 4th, 5th, 6th ...etc ... try ;-)

Tanks look great. Good job.


----------



## Spaff

Thanks Nick! Appreciate the compliment. 

Let's try this again...here is Bonnie's Pep. I really should preview before I hit submit. 










And two others I forgot: another benedicta shot










And the histo tank...I'm not totally satisfied with the growth in this one just yet. The plants and moss have a long way to go before I'm really happy with how this one looks.


----------



## Spaff

Picked these up earlier today. These are the first geckos I've worked with, and they are very cool. I'm looking forward to having these around.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Very pretty p. klemmeri When I FINALLY get a day gecko, they will be on the top of my wanted list. 

John


----------



## Spaff

Spaff said:


> The evolution of a tank...
> 
> December 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moss and Selaginella!


Continuing this...roughly a year and 4 months after initial planting January 2014


----------



## dendrothusiast

Seeing those vrieseas in that tank really makes me appreciate them more. I wish they were of a different origin besides brazil so I could use them in a couple biotope tanks.

They are a nice window subject though! Looking good zach.


----------



## Spaff

dendrothusiast said:


> Seeing those vrieseas in that tank really makes me appreciate them more. I wish they were of a different origin besides brazil so I could use them in a couple biotope tanks.
> 
> They are a nice window subject though! Looking good zach.


I know Arman! I wish we had more available broms from Ecuador/Colombia, but I figured if I can't have those I'd pick out a nice one that isn't totally biotopic. This species is in my top 5 list for sure. 

And just to further prove benedicta are not shy frogs.










My hand/phone was less than 6" from them in the tank for this shot. 

I thought this was cool too. Each picture is within an hour of the last.


----------



## Spaff




----------



## FroggyKnight

Spaff, your a mod When did that happen!?!

Very nice photos, I'm really digging the simplicity of that Amereega. What species/morph is he?

Thats very interesting how bold your bennies are! They are climbing further up my wanted list daily it seems

John


----------



## eos

Great photos!


----------



## JPccusa

FroggyKnight said:


> Spaff, your a mod When did that happen!?!


That happened last week... Mod fairy got sprinkled into his username and poof... font turned bold green. 



FroggyKnight said:


> Very nice photos, I'm really digging the simplicity of that Amereega. What species/morph is he?





Spaff said:


> I borrowed my dad's camera to take some better pictures of my frogs. Most weren't cooperating today, so I'll post more as I can
> 
> Ameerega altamazonica 'Sisa'


----------



## FroggyKnight

Ahh, thanks for keeping me in the loop JP

I'm not sure how I missed that the little guy was A. altamazonica 'sisa'. Probably just a tired mind from late night posting... I'll say it again though, beautiful frog

John


----------



## dgibbons1

Your bennies look fantastic!! Are you have any luck producing any baby bennies?


----------



## Spaff

FroggyKnight said:


> Ahh, thanks for keeping me in the loop JP
> 
> I'm not sure how I missed that the little guy was A. altamazonica 'sisa'. Probably just a tired mind from late night posting... I'll say it again though, beautiful frog
> 
> John


John, I hand't mentioned it was an altamazonica since I first posted pictures of it, so it could have been that it was just overlooked or never noticed before. It was way back on the first page  His dorsal side is very simple, but flip him over and it's a nice flask of bluish flecks. Plus they have an interesting call. 

My benedictas are way bolder than what everyone said about them initially. Yesterday, it was semi-warm here and a storm was brewing. Literally, all 6 benedicta were out. There was a ton of wrestling going on, but I haven't noticed any eggs from yesterday. I usually get eggs like clockwork every warm rain event, but they've always been bad. I've upped the Vitamin A supplementation in the hopes that they get it figured out soon.


----------



## dgibbons1

Spaff said:


> My benedictas are way bolder than what everyone said about them initially. Yesterday, it was semi-warm here and a storm was brewing. Literally, all 6 benedicta were out. There was a ton of wrestling going on, but I haven't noticed any eggs from yesterday. I usually get eggs like clockwork every warm rain event, but they've always been bad. I've upped the Vitamin A supplementation in the hopes that they get it figured out soon.


Well im hoping they figure it out and give you lots of babies! They are one of my favorite frogs and im always hoping for lots of them. I hope to get a group of them and the pampa morph someday. 

Good luck let me know if they ever figure it out!


----------



## Spaff




----------



## Spaff

Figured it was time for a little update, plus I've got a little something different in the next post. 

New Varadero fants from Understory


































A. bassleri Sisa finally getting bolder at they finally reach near maturity










This one's for Emily!... A. altamazonica Sisa eggs










And the camera shy sylvatica


----------



## Spaff

Last week, I attended a conference in South Carolina, and I was able to get a number of good pictures of the field site we visited. I hope you all enjoy them!

Trillium sp. 









Bloodroot (Sanguinaria canadensis)- This tubers of this species are blood red and the liquid inside is used as a treatment for skin moles. Other uses of this plant through the years include Native American face paint and dyes for clothing. This liquid is also cytotoxic, though, and has been linked to some cancers. 










Yellow Trout Lily- This is quite possibly my favorite photo of the trip. 










Selaginella sp.- This was found growing as a lithophyte behind the waterfall. There was a constant drip of water over this area. 


























Liverwort (and possibly hornwort) growing on the side of the falls


















Moss...the branch was just barely close enough to the splash zone to get constant watering.


----------



## Spaff

More scenery...

Plethodontid sp.- We had a couple issues shortly after finding this guy that were more important than IDing him


















This hill was covered in a colony of Trillium. It was a real sight to behold.










Stumphouse Mountain Tunnel- an abandoned train tunnel that has since been colonized by a number of bat species. The bats in this area have been heavily affected by White Nose Syndrome, so we had to wear full body Tyvek suits to prevent the spread. It was at least 20F cooler inside the cave. 










Another view from one of the bigger tunnels. There was a constant seep of water down all the walls in this tunnel. 



















Issaqueena Falls


----------



## Kas




----------



## ngeno626

AWESOME pics!!!
the Varadero fants are beautiful too!!


----------



## Spaff




----------



## rigel10

These pics are amazing!


----------



## Hayden

AWESOME pics! I actually have a female Rio Teribe Pumilio from 2013 Strictly import that looks almost identical to your Bri Bri "Puerto Viejo" male. The male I have doesn't have the black coloration on the back like the female and from what I've been told from the guy I got them from, none of the froglets produced by the pair have the black coloration either. Very unusual.


----------



## Spaff

Update on the benedicta hex tank...there was always a crack in the back glass, but it finally got bad enough that the tank had to be scrapped. I moved them into an 18x18x24. Here it is newly planted. It needs to grow in a bit more to be to my liking.










And then the following are just some random plant shots that I liked.


----------



## Spaff

Extreme makeover frogroom edition

Whole room shot









Right rack









Center









Left









Tanks


----------



## rigel10

Your vivs are wonderful! I especially like the one with the two stumps!


----------



## boombotty

Nice! I really like how natural your viv look.

In your viv second from the bottom, what is that plant in the upper left with the heart shaped leaves hanging down?


----------



## Spaff

Sorry Scott...just now seeing this. I think the plant you're referring to is Pleurothallis niveoglobula.


----------



## Spaff




----------



## Spaff

These guys just got moved to my place from a friend's collection, and man, they have some incredible personality!










And a beautiful under appreciated genus/species


----------



## Spaff




----------



## FroggyKnight

Gorgeous photography, thank you for sharing these! I love those sirensis, great looking frogs. 

John


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Spaff said:


>


What _Marcgravia_ sp. is that?


----------



## Spaff

Sorry Shaun, this is an unknown species that seems to be being passed around as Marc. sp. ABG Costa Rica.


----------



## Spaff

First group of histrionica kids


----------



## stu&shaz

Lovely red heads kids spaff,massive grats. how many did she rear? 

Stu


----------



## Spaff

Just two this time Stu. This was their first group of kids, so I limited their deposition sites to make sure they devoted their resources to raising these up healthily. 

Also, a nice tank...


----------



## Benjamin

I love the benedictas (sorry if I misspelled it) they have to be one of my favs. "Spider-Man frogs"


----------



## stu&shaz

Spaff said:


> Just two this time Stu. This was their first group of kids, so I limited their deposition sites to make sure they devoted their resources to raising these up healthily.
> 
> Also, a nice tank...


No arguing with the tank very cool. 


Once one knows what a large oophaga feeds a tad,one sees the wisdom in this(limiting depo sites. Spaff,god I wish I knew your name (as always), seeing, has constantly made me fear for her(mum frog),I'm sure I'm being over careful,but for sure that mantra is the right one. Proper breaks would be my next thought. I'll hold my head down while I tell you we both can't count and our 3 joyous kids from chrimbo have turned into 5. But, behind that is the knowledge that stopping them,god, even throwing eggs away,to make this happen,was the right move. I'm over joyed for you (god can't call ya Spaff much more) and love the care aspect you have for the frogs great stuff mate!! VERY

best wishes

Stu


----------



## Spaff

Hey Stu, 

Technically, Spaff is part of my name :roll eyes: It's the shortened version of an old family name and my middle name. First name's Zach.

I definitely agree that limited deposition sites and shutting them down for a while is a good practice. I cut misting down on my whole system to once a day for 15 seconds during the months of November and December. Some friends of mine found that allowing these to produce constantly eventually led to the production of weak froglets. 

My rationale for all of this is that there is a set number of eggs that can be produced in a given amount of time. By limiting them to feeding two tads, I can guarantee that these limited resources (eggs) get distributed in abundance, which will, in theory, lead to healthier offspring since they get more than they need. If you look at their habitat, it seems that they experience a fairly dry season, so there should be a time to break the breeding and allow the adults to build up resources again. If these are allowed to constantly produce without recharging, each subsequent egg will have diminished value due to the diminishing reserves of the parents and will result in diminished health in the froglets. 

I have added a couple more sites this round, but I doubt I'll ever let them produce much more than 3-4 at a time. I don't care to mass produce these.


----------



## stu&shaz

G'day Zach.

Zach,i'm curious are the broms in viv not really suitable as depo sites? I've just looked back at the viv pics and am musing where the tads are actually being dropped off? Obviously this is my problem with this particular pair the broms provide multiple sites and is the exact reason the next viv has no broms

I'm utterly shocked if I'm honest with what mine has just done and I'd have been plenty thrilled with 3.I have to say that the communal roost last night in one brom was a sight to be seen though: seeing all bar one bedded down together was very special.

Zach i've not been there where these frogs live,can only dream of such things,but talking to folks that have it seems very very arid in the region where the small red head is found. I've been told the breeding season is very short. It does make me wonder if the frogs are geared to rear several young at a time,but then they don't do this over and over. I'm pondering looking at this in a slightly different way,but I think the end result is exactly the same:it's very possible for us to let them do too much and that will effect froglet vigor and possibly mum too. Certainly there seems at least on the surface to be no ill effect for mum.But as I mentioned she's on the back of a break and has only reared one young since that time. If she repeats this with the round she is feeding now,then back on the dry they'll go!! I have no idea what she has in the back broms so can only wonder at this time.

All the luck in the world with them Zach, they are obviously in great hands as before I love the care aspect you are showing them. Ha mine worried me sick when I first saw how much she feeds,going gently with a young mum( and beyond) has to be the best one can do. I'm sure in the big scheme this slow approach is best for both frogs and the hobby,it is so important we produce the best quality froglets of any species frankly,let alone these guys. Numbers mean little to me,strong stock a different matter.

thanks for this kiddo

Stu


----------



## Spaff

Thanks again Stu. 

The tank photos that you see aren't from the histo tank. That one houses my pair of Puerto Viejo pumilio. I think I could give them unlimited deposition sites, and they'd still be stingy...one froglet in over a year!

The histo tank is bromless. I use pill bottles as deposition sites, so I have complete control of how many they have access to. I'll post a picture of their tank when I get off tonight.


----------



## Spaff

As promised, here are some tank shots...


































Parent, mom in focus in picture 1, dad in 2


















Kid


























Vanzo tank finally getting decent looking


----------



## stu&shaz

Zach,it's a really unusual viv,there is a wildness about it I am really gravitating towards,i've been staring a while pondering hence slow reply,as I couldn't figure what I liked. 

Zach, would it be wrong to ask where the parents come from is it Robert N? I'm curious because of the red on the kids, seems deeply familiar and very much cobblers because I know how much a pair's offspring can vary ,from first hand experience,but still I have to ask out of blatant curiousity

Thanks for the pics very kind dude !!!!

Stu


----------



## Spaff

Stu, thanks! I can't take credit for the original design of this tank. It was given to me by a friend when he was slimming down. I've only added a few accents and kept what was already established alive. 

My redheads have a somewhat complex lineage. The female is Nhan x Melancon line, and the male is originally from Chris Kramer. I'm not sure if this is one he produced, or if it just came from animals he imported. 

At least in the first two froglets, it seems that the female has imparted mainly spot size and irregularity, and the male has imparted color on the offspring. I will say that these are being supplemented regularly with Superpig and soon Naturose. I'm sure that also somewhat plays a part with color intensity.


----------



## Y0urbestfriend

Spaff said:


>


What plant is this?


----------



## jarteta97

racinaea crispa?


----------



## Spaff

Yes, that's Racinaea crispa


----------



## Spaff

Just some updated in-tank snap shots


----------



## R1ch13

Any info on the Philodendron in the last photo please mate?

I recently acquired one nearly identical as P. spec "Costa Rica". From photos I've seen, once its more mature it seems to grow nice little lobes also.

Here is a bad shot of mine for comparison.



Regards,
Richie


----------



## Spaff

Richie, Sorry I haven't looked at this thread in a while. I don't remember the name of that Philodendron. It was one of the first plants that I traded for when I started in this hobby. It had a name when I received it, though, and I don't remember it being anything rare. It grows almost solely upward and the leaves max out at about 12" long. It's never gotten much more than 2-3" wide.


----------



## Spaff

Some updated photos

I haven't captured the color well with these guys yet. 


























































































"Fish Bag" line reticulata


----------



## rigel10

Very nice pics! This your thread is amazing!


----------



## Spaff

Next round...


----------



## rigel10

Very nice! Are they froglets born in your vivs?


----------



## Spaff

rigel10 said:


> Very nice! Are they froglets born in your vivs?


Yes, those are redhead offspring. I leave them in the adult tank until they are mostly grown.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Hey so what's the story with those "fish bag" retics?


----------



## Spaff

Years ago, Peruvian fish importers would send a bag filled with retics included as a filler in fish shipments. My frog mentor has been in the hobby for a very long time and has maintained a small population of these old line animals. This pair is from that line. They are likely from the Iquitos region just like the UE animals, but they are sentimental to me and part of the hobby's heritage.


----------



## rigel10

No doubt about it, even of the most common frogs you have the rarer variants (I hope I have well expressed myself in English). 
Lovely "fish bag"!


----------



## Spaff

Some updated tank shots designed to house Oophaga.


----------



## Spaff

Got a good picture of one of the newest kids


----------



## k5MOW

Some great pictures here. 

Roger


----------



## Spaff




----------



## azure89

Is that last frog you posted a O. histrionica 'Bullseye' with out the "Bullseye" haha


----------



## rigel10

You've the most beautiful collection of dartfrogs ever seen!


----------



## TheCoon

The Tiger Darts facility is really coming together. Updates will be coming shortly. In the meantime, check out this valerioi video.


----------



## TheCoon

Sneak preview of the setup! This is the first of two racks built and in place. 










Zach checking out the Puerto Quito tank for scale.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That tank on the top right looks great! Can we get a closer shot?


----------



## dutch

Great pictures and tanks, but we NEED closeups of those tanks on that rack,they are looking amazing


----------



## TheCoon

epiphytes etc. said:


> That tank on the top right looks great! Can we get a closer shot?


I'll see if I can get one this evening. It has grown in a little since then, too. That tank houses a pair of _A. silverstonei_.


----------



## Celtic Aaron

You have some very cool frogs and tanks! Keep those pics coming so I can keep dreaming


----------



## rigel10

I missed to click "Like" to the last pic! Gorgeous!


----------



## Spaff




----------



## TheCoon

Took longer than I intended, but here are some shots of the silverstonei tank. Still a work in progress at ~6 months old. 














































https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tiger-Darts/172149099512950


----------



## Coqui

That is a gorgeous looking Bullseye. 
Male or Female ?


----------



## HistoCrazy

amazing collection.


----------



## gope

Beautiful tank! What is the red stemmed plant?


----------



## Spaff

Coqui said:


> That is a gorgeous looking Bullseye.
> Male or Female ?


Not sure yet. We have a group of young that we are raising up.



gope said:


> Beautiful tank! What is the red stemmed plant?


Begonia polliloensis


----------



## TheCoon

B. polliloensis in bloom


----------



## Bunsincunsin

That _A. silverstonei_ tank is really nice! You guys did a great job on the layout.




Spaff said:


>


What kind of substrate are you guys using? Is that Turface? 

I like the look of it.


----------



## Spaff

Thanks Shaun! 

That substrate is laterite or fluorite designed for planted aquariums. Nick originally built this tank, so I'm not positive what he used. I've read that it's re-purposed Turface as far as the composition, but the color is a little different.


----------



## zerelli

What do you use for walls and background?


----------



## TheCoon

We used cork panels on some of the tanks, but have recently switched to the peat moss and titebond method.


----------



## TheCoon

Work in progress picture of the 4 month old drip wall vert. Currently houses a pair of Hyalinobatrachium valerioi. 










This picture shows a little more detail on the lush moss growth.


----------



## ChrisAZ

Your tanks and frogs look great. I'm becoming more and more obsessed with getting some of those H. valerioi. I hope you do well with them.


----------



## TheCoon

We've been posting more of our collection on Facebook recently. Follow the Tiger Darts page to keep up! 
Tiger Darts on Facebook

Some recent shots:














































As always, thanks for looking and we hope you enjoy the photos!


----------



## Spaff

Took a night to get caught up on frog stuff and was able to snap some decent pictures.


----------



## Spaff

Throwing it back to an old school thumbnail


----------



## erikm

Spaff said:


> Throwing it back to an old school thumbnail


Old school or not, they're always stunning! Nice pics.


----------



## Spaff

More old school...


----------



## DendroKurt

Did you end up getting a pair out of your reticulated fants? I'm thinking I have two males...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff

Those are not reticulated fants. These are Todd Kelley line "yellow fantasticus", which are technically summersi. This is an old line originating with our own Mark Pulawski, who I believe sent most to Todd. I have a group of 6 that contain both sexes. I don't know the ratio.


----------



## Spaff

Welcome to the dark side...


----------



## PFG

Didn't realize you picked up that many Uroplatus!


----------



## Spaff

PFG said:


> Didn't realize you picked up that many Uroplatus!


I only have 1.1 U. fiera and 2.1 U. sikorae. I just had a bunch of pictures of each one around so thought I'd share. The patterns can also change pretty drastically from day to night, so that's another reason why it looks like many individuals.


----------



## Spaff

Long overdue enclosure update

~30 gallon Nominal fantastica 









24x18x24" Puerto Viejo pumilio









36x18x24" Yellow fantasticus (Kelley line summersi)









24x18x24" Escudo pumilio









24x18x24" Lita sylvatica









30x20x24" Red head histrionica









24x18x24" Bullseye histrionica









24x18x24" Bilsa sylvatica









20 gallon vert UE reticulata









20 gallon verts-empty/grow outs


----------



## Spaff

A little update


----------



## jarteta97

I traveled with my family to Puerto Viejo two summers ago, and got to see both that locale of Oophaga pumilio, as well as the Denrobates auratus 'costa rican green and black' that I currently have. We went to a small, privately owned "botanical garden" in Puerto Viejo, and in the bromeliad section, I cannot express to you how many of the pumilios I saw. I would really like to get some of them some day, maybe for a future build. Beautiful photos as always.


----------



## Lucano

Spaff can I request an update? Your animals and vivs are a pleasure to watch. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff

A few of my full tank shots as of this afternoon...
































(Sorry about the foggy glass on this one. I need to add more ventilation to the lid.)


----------



## Lucano

Spaff said:


> A few of my full tank shots as of this afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the foggy glass on this one. I need to add more ventilation to the lid.)


I think your setups are among the best I saw on this forum. The key is the simplicity e the non scripted overall look of the tank in my opinion (If what I just wrote does any sense). Anyway, thank you for sharing

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

